
Swarm robots attack your bookshelf, win AAAI Oscar - tathagatadg
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/14/swarm-robots-attack-your-bookshelf-win-aaai-oscar/
======
ColinWright
Same story, different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2880815>

